# Shutter Island



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Shutter Island isn't really about DR/DP but the main character, Teddy, apparently is suffering from a fugue state... I think its an excellent, eerie movie and I stayed up nights in a row thinking about it- weird.... I think in a fugue state DR would come with the package, Here is my fae my fave video (its a music video):


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

damn i wanna see that movie so bad, i have it on bootleg but the sound quality's off and i cant bring myself to watch it lol


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah this is a great film, really got to me too.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

sonnl: It is out on DVDR, DVDRip, BDRip, 720p x264, 1080p x264, and all formats inbetween. All with studio sound, stereo or DTS or better. In simpler terms, retail rips.

Some releases:

*Shutter.Island.2010.BDRip.XviD-iMBT*
*Shutter.Island.2010.720p.BluRay.x264-METiS*
*Shutter.Island.2009.720p.BDRip.XviD.AC3-ViSiON*

If you have trouble with playback, just run this awesome shit:

http://www.cccp-project.net/

alternatively (and my player of choice) http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/

I think MPCHC is in the CCCP package.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

hanniballexster said:


> Shutter Island isn't really about DR/DP but the main character, Teddy, apparently is suffering from a fugue state... I think its an excellent, eerie movie and I stayed up nights in a row thinking about it- weird.... I think in a fugue state DR would come with the package, Here is my fae my fave video (its a music video):


I was reading the book but it was making me freak out a bit so I stopped.. Maybe I should try and finish reading it


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

I intrepret the movie quite differently than most people- I don't "buy" the "twist". But any way you interpret this movie, I found it really awesome.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I really wanted to like this movie but the more i watched the more i figured it out. I really wanted this guy to not be crazy!!!! why does everything revolve around this, what i would give to be normal again...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Interesting, I want to see this film. It was getting a bad rap on FaceBook by stigma-busters at NAMI ... "stigmatizing portrayal of a mental disorder" -- but I really believe in free speech and haven't seen it, but didn't care to write a letter to the producer.

However, in the FaceBook discussion, an individual with schizophrenia said, "This is what I feel like. This is what schizprhenia feels like TO ME. When I am well, I see how this is a ridiculous way of thinking, but when I am sick ... this is how I think." He thought it was a great portrayal of HIS experience. So I have it in my NetFlix queue.


----------

